# Starting all over again .... advice on AI and TTC please :)



## Willow333 (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, so I have already been through a clinic x 3, sadly unsuccessfully, which has now left me in a position where known donor and AI is my only option.

With the clinics scans you don't have to worry about ovulation etc ... its all taken care of for you.  I don't have that now but I do have OPK's on their way and the guts to ask for advice.

My cycle is usually 32+ days. Sometimes as long as 40-50 days but this is more rare.  Usually 32-38 days ish but as its not very regular I am worried it will make it harder to know when to even start testing with OPK's let alone when I am actually most fertile and need to call in the donor.
Its all very well counting X number of days from Day 1 of my cycle but would I start ovulating at that X number of days after each time? I have tracked my own CM before just to check too. Just wanting advice really.

On the donor front, I have been chatting / messaging 3 guys. All seem okay so far. 1 will happily nip into a toilet and give me the results in a pot, the others are more wanting me to get a hotel room for them to do it in (as I said no to being at my home) Its all a bit of a scary minefield, but is now my only choice, so any help there too would be appreciated.  If anyone else has done a donor they have found from the internet, advice is greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I found the taking charge of your fertility really good for the answers you've asked.

It explains about temping and also cervical mucus.  I would start doing OPKs on the 10th day of your cycle as then you for sure wouldn't miss it.  That's what my clinic advised me when doing natural IUI.

Have you looked into a fertility monitor they are expensive ya around £100 plus the cost of test sticks however it gives you a range of fertility chances.  Maybe you could ask donor to donate a few times per cycle so that your chances increase.

Also one thing to bear in mind is that OPK sticks can be hard work especially of no positive doesn't turn up, I found this really upsetting when it happened to me.

Good luck on your journey.


----------

